# Retrieving



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

I have two V's and they are both terrible retrievers! I know this isn't the Vizsla's main forte, but I have heard they are meant to be good at it. Both of mine love chasing things - balls, sticks, frizbees etc But they will chase them, grab them, run around looking proud, drop the item miles away from me and either go sniff something else or run back to me empty handed (or empty mouthed as the case may be!).

It's even more annoying when they're swimming and leave the item just out of reach still in the water!

Anyone got any good tips how I might be able to get them to actually bring the item back?


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

With my 4 month old I started my introducing a treat before I throw. Not every time but 3... Then 6 etc. I taught him the words easy (no aggressive play when he growls/etc) and drop it. I look him in the eye now and a simple drop it no treat works (after lots of practice)... I am sure to reward him not with treats now but with good boy/petting. The trick for me is to talk soft and not get him too excited though.

Often I will calm him by asking after he retrieves it to sit (before we continue the game). Also, down/lie down and he will! Or before he retrieves I say Stay... Throw the ball and he waits. I say, OK and off he goes and game begins again. This took me a lil while and honestly it's very hard to do anywhere but home... He gets too distracted at the park!

Good luck!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

marishavh said:


> I have two V's and they are both terrible retrievers! I know this isn't the Vizsla's main forte, but I have heard they are meant to be good at it. Both of mine love chasing things - balls, sticks, frizbees etc But they will chase them, grab them, run around looking proud, drop the item miles away from me and either go sniff something else or run back to me empty handed (or empty mouthed as the case may be!).
> 
> It's even more annoying when they're swimming and leave the item just out of reach still in the water!
> 
> Anyone got any good tips how I might be able to get them to actually bring the item back?


Have you trained them to retrieve?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah and I are still improving her ability to fetch, but we are off to a good start now. After weeks of exactly the kinds of behavior you describe, we sat down at one end of a long hallway and started again. This time, I through the ball only a couple of feet at a time. When she could get the ball at 2 feet, the next day we tried for 4. She will fetch a ball thrown outside most of the time now, but only for a few throws - then she loses interest. 

One thing I did notice, she is and always has been willing to fetch farther away for my friends than she is for me.


----------

